# LaDO Spring Open results



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

About as easy as it gets for stats...

28 team participation...8.5 hours...one fish weighed 1.73lbs paid back a $450 total  ouch!!!!

Iceout within just the past 5 days, she's slow...but awakening soon!!!!

We passed out all the other checks to those who made it on time (chip o' life) and were drawn. 

If you managed to stick out the hours of biteless fishn' and found some religion you got paid!!! $250,160,80 or $50 PLUS Rodshop gear certificates of $100 and The 'Fin of $50!!!

Photo results are here: http://dobass.myphotoalbum.com/

The first qualifier begins this Sunday 4/13 - still room for new teams!!!!
http://www.dobass.com/bass.html

Thanks to all for an AWESOME weigh-in with many smiles despite the tough bite. 

True sportspeople at lado...maybe today though..ladont!!!!

nip


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

good job nip!!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Ok, lets get some predictions for Qualifier #1!!!!!

I'll say.............it'll take 5 fish and about 10lbs to win!


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

how many people do you think he paid off to bring that one in...lol  it was still fun to get out.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Good job Nip! 

I have to say...that fish may have to be considered the dumbest bass in Ladue tournament history!!


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

i second that


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I consider that fish to be Ivoy League educated and well into the halls of fame of possibly the best weigh-in I have ever been a part of  

Everyone was an "equal", even the guy who dumbed into one keeper! Very healthy for the group to get equally spanked on a gorgeous day.

The crowd for the weigh-in and their positive vibes was inspiring for the season ahead as a director. !% 

I'm thinking about skipping all checks to highest weights and just drawing for them- much fun!!!!

Thanks again to all- qualifier#1 starts this Sunday- several new teams have registered.

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/08LADO/SPO4608/LADUE.html

web page is complete- pics are in the dobass "myphotoalbumlink"...oh how I miss photosite.

njoy~
nip


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Back to normal weather wise it looks like, highs in the low 40's and a rain/snow mix for Sunday!!! I'm bringing my ice shanty to put in the front of the boat!


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

The killer are the gusts up to 30+ Yep- the weather is back to normal for the weekend. No pre fishing, just anchoring in a bush and ticking off any bass that live there.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

One of the best regional weigh-ins I never saw (only the stats) were during a near blizzard like day post a stretch of very warm early season weather

...we've got nearly a week now of SUPER nice days, the fish will never know it's snowing !!!  

Wear some wool socks, waterproof boots and knit gloves and you already beat a 1/3 of the field  

Get'em-

nip


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

58 water temp. and the big bite was in full swing. Big weights on Sunday!


----------

